# My Lush porn.



## sel00187 (Aug 31, 2006)

I dont really know if i can call this porn seeing as my Lush has gone down...







thats all of my lush stuff, its gone down a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









thats where i keep em, sorry about the lighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if i opened the curtains and had the flash on the mirror would have washed out the baskets.


----------



## User34 (Aug 31, 2006)

nice! =)
enjoy it all!!
my mom came and visited me and brought me some more lush for my stash.*yay*


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 31, 2006)

oo what did she buy you?


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 1, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## love_and_hate (Sep 1, 2006)

I am so scared to get into Lush. I've heard it is horribly addicting! And I have enough addictions to support (clothes, shoes, MAC, cigarettes)


----------



## missinmac (Sep 3, 2006)

I love lush! Great collection!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Ow ow!


----------



## emmy (Sep 4, 2006)

lush<3

i need to make another order soon!


----------



## sel00187 (Sep 4, 2006)

lush is horribly addicting, but its fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus my room smells like the shop hehe!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LUSH!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely collection


----------

